# Decorated Canadian soldier beaten and taunted by his fellow citizens



## Edward Campbell (12 Mar 2007)

This is reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from today’s _Ottawa Citizen_:

http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=e7fd2b55-27b5-4168-97e3-3f557dcd45e0&k=12204 


> Hero beaten
> 
> Andrew Seymour, The Ottawa Citizen
> Published: Monday, March 12, 2007
> ...



This reaffirms my views of the majority of our fellow citizens – the folks so many of you are defending, often risking life and limb to do so.


----------



## MediTech (12 Mar 2007)

I don't know what to say to something like that.  They not only beat up a war hero but they knew he was one too and taunted him for it.  Total lack of respect.  It makes me want to vomit.


----------



## jc5778 (12 Mar 2007)

oh Fitzy, I feel for yah man.  Reminds me of something that might have happened to us in Alberta instead....

Get better brother


----------



## Bobby Rico (12 Mar 2007)

That's a complete disgrace.  Hopefully that little bitch enjoys prison.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (12 Mar 2007)

That leaves my mouth dry and my guts heaving.

How disrespectful and ignorant. I can only imagine what could possibly have happened if just a couple more military folk had been there.

A round of throat punches for all? That just completely and utterly disgusts me that people can be so "ignant".

 :threat:


----------



## Big Foot (12 Mar 2007)

In a word, simply disgusting. I'm going to leave my response at that because I don't want to be put on warning for putting out my true thoughts about these... scumbags who did this. Absolutely shameful that this man managed to come home safely from Afghanistan only to have the crap kicked out of him by a few thugs in his home town.


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Mar 2007)

Oh my Freakin' Gawd.

Now I remember why I moved up north - I just couldn't stand watching my fellow urban citizens fall any further into the depths (from which I sometimes fear they will never climb out.)

Get well, MCpl Fitzgerald - I can only hope that our justice system will handle this properly.


Roy


----------



## x-grunt (12 Mar 2007)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> This reaffirms my views of the majority of our fellow citizens – the folks so many of you are defending, often risking life and limb to do so.



Pretty cynical view, that. I personally think the average Canadian would be briefly impressed by MCpl Fitzgerald's award, but quickly lose interest.

In this case I see some immature a**holes in a bar who got all bent out of shape needing to take on the hero to prove they are men. Speaks volumes that they attacked the MCpl. from behind, and in a group. Throw the book at'em. Better still, let's all go "have a talk" with these boys.

Wishing a speedy recovery to MCpl Fitzgerald.


----------



## Pea (12 Mar 2007)

People REALLY disgust me most days!! I am damn near speachless.

Get well soon MCpl Fitzgerald.


----------



## harry8422 (12 Mar 2007)

This is the most disgusting thing i have ever herd in my life, what would possess someone to even think about doing this? i think it is fair to say that i speak for everyone on this site in saying get well soon soldier you are a true hero  and are the true definition to the word soldier i just wish i could have been there when it happened as do all other soldiers and civilians.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (12 Mar 2007)

If i wasn't self-censoring a string of profanity would be right here



> OPP Const. Paul Murphy said a 21-year-old Morrisburg man has been charged with aggravated assault. The man has since been released from custody on a promise to appear in court. Since he has yet to appear in court, his name was not released, police said.



Is this actually standard practice, the non-release of a name? Or is it a judgement that the little ****** is in danger if his name is released.

Get Well Soon MCpl Fitzgerald.


----------



## GAP (12 Mar 2007)

I wonder how those "men" would feel if a few fellows wandered up and "visited" them. I am not advocating anything in particular, just musing..


----------



## orange.paint (12 Mar 2007)

This is weird for the area.There are a lot of retired military,and family's of serving military in the area.I spend a lot of time in Morrisburg (Winchester actually 5 minutes or so away).However it is one of those "bigger"towns out that way.

Morrisburg and the area are usually very supportive of troop's.I spent a remembrance day there one year and we all had great reception.Not to mention most of the farmers remember the Ice storm help they received in the area.

Young punks.Most likely all their women were amazed what a real man looked like and these losers got Jealous.
I bet if their from the farming community they got their asses kicked by their fathers when they found out what they done.

I do have to say there are always two sides to every story.People should keep that in mind,as it's quite easy to always side with your own.
However either way what they done was wrong.

Either way I think its despicable,and wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## R933ex (12 Mar 2007)

Throat Punches all around... What the Hell are these guy's malfunctions; from behind and in a group to boot..... :threat: 
Anyways Get well soon MCPL Fitzgerald.


----------



## frist one (12 Mar 2007)

This makes me sick. How could someone do this to one of our hero's.This is not the Canada that i grew up in.


----------



## Haggis (12 Mar 2007)

Fitz's parents summed it up well on the CTV news tonight.  When asked what they think sould be done to thier son's attackers, his parents responded "Put them on a plane to Afghansitan to see how tough they really are!"

Get well, soon Fitz!


----------



## Yrys (12 Mar 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Fitz's parents summed it up well on the CTV news tonight.  When asked what they think sould be done to thier son's attackers, his parents responded "Put them on a plane to Afghansitan to see how tough they really are!"



I think they hit it on the nails. They obviously saw that these persons lack education and informations
 and they want them to travel and get more sophisticated   . And of course, soldiers there would give
 them a WARM welcome  ;D .


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Mar 2007)

Small town. Looking forward to hearing the guys name and names of his buddies.


----------



## 2VP_240 (12 Mar 2007)

get well fitzy......To bad that didnt happen here I would of liked to take a round out of them. I just dont understand how somone could cheap shot someone like that like, Seriuosly man up stop working at your tim hortons and get a really job maybe even the are the army and learn how to fight your enemie face to face. Show some ******* respect for vets.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Mar 2007)

You are all being too kind to these COWARDS.  That is all they are.  Bottom feeders.  They would never have what it takes to even cross the CFRC's doorway, let alone go to Afghanistan.  To gang up as a mob and attack a person from the rear is the worse kind of COWARDICE I can think of right now.  

Get well soon MCpl Fitzgerald.


----------



## Devlin (12 Mar 2007)

Get well Mcpl, this is about as cowardly and shameful an act I have heard of recently.


----------



## mudrecceman (12 Mar 2007)

Not everyone can be as outstanding a Canadian citizen as this MCpl, and this limp-dick just proved it.

On a positive note, the idiot's name has not been released to the press...*yet.*

Funny thing about payback, it sneaks up and kicks you in the a$$ when you least expect it.

Of course, there is the main culprit that I am referring too, as only one person is being charged so far.

We can add more to the "needs a beatin' back" list later.


----------



## GUNS (12 Mar 2007)

The guy who did this needs to have a "blanket party" >  :threat:  :akimbo: :flame: :mg: :sniper: :cam: :evil:


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Mar 2007)

Freaking cowards!   :rage:


----------



## Freight_Train (12 Mar 2007)

I am just incredulous that someone would do this.  Best wishes and a speedy recovery to the MCPL.
Greg


----------



## SoF (12 Mar 2007)

GUNS said:
			
		

> The guy who did this needs to have a "blanket party" >  :threat:  :akimbo: :flame: :mg: :sniper: :cam: :evil:



Sadly a blanket party is not enough. The culprit(s) needs some decent jail time. A truly shameful and repugnant act. Here's hoping for a quick recovery for MCpl Fitzgerald.


----------



## ammo618 (12 Mar 2007)

Hmmmm....I'd say what goes around comes around... >


_The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee! (Ezekiel 25:17) _ 

Ammo


----------



## warspite (12 Mar 2007)

This just goes to show just how low some people can sink, absolutely disgusting. 
Wonder how long till these guys learn that paybacks a *****. 



			
				ammo618 said:
			
		

> _The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee! (Ezekiel 25:17) _


+12


----------



## M Feetham (12 Mar 2007)

You know, I grew up in Fredericton, NB and every now and then one of the Royals would get roughed up and tossed from the Hilltop. Usually the next weekend about half the regiment would show up and "Politely" let the bar staff know that they did not appreciate the unkind attentions to one of theirs. God I miss the old traditions like an eye for an eye and do unto others before they do unto you.
Get well soon Mcpl Fitzgerald.
Marc.


----------



## Bob Terwilliger (12 Mar 2007)

I have a feeling there will be some harsh payback. I look forward to reading about in the paper.


----------



## Al_729 (12 Mar 2007)

It is absolutely disgusting that someone would do this.  I don't know the reasons why yet (I can guess though) but if they were trying to look tough- well like it has been said earlier I think this just shows them for the cowards they are.  
Speedy recovery MCpl.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Mar 2007)

Others have said it but I'll say it again....this was a supreme act of cowardice. I suspect that the townsfolk will be rightly incensed by this act. There are people like this everywhere...thankfully they are in the minority. I do believe that most Canadians are decent human beings. Get Well soon MCpl.


----------



## 3rd Herd (12 Mar 2007)

One can hope for a quick trial then off to jail. It is absolutely amazing how many x-service work in the correction system at various levels. What's nicer no prying eyes from the press. Oops he slipped, Oops the weights in the pit accidentally fell on him, Oops was I supposed to lock him in that cell with..........., now where's that phone book (and not for looking up numbers). Plus those permanent residents also have a "system of values" although somewhat warpped. Me thinks these clowns better hope for segregation and a publicity ban.

Get well M/Cpl.


----------



## orange.paint (12 Mar 2007)

Bob Terwilliger said:
			
		

> I have a feeling there will be some harsh payback. I look forward to reading about in the paper.



Actually Bob I would hope not.
As I said earlier my wife's family now all reside there in the area.Along with many serving members(commute to Ottawa),the reserve unit in Cornwall down the road,and many retired members as well.The area is quite pro military and although many members of this website will say "throat punches"and "kneel down" is that really correct?

Lets look at it from the perspective of a farmer in the area (for those that don't know is is a largely rural area with a small village center in morrisburg).All of a sudden you read "army shows up and destroys local bar,beating locals,"Because lets face it,some army guy WILL go in there and the first words out of his mouth will be"which f-in civi wants to jump this army guy?"You know it I know it.Then with a bit of rage and anger I'm almost certain it would be taken out on innocent locals, who just happen to get sick of the mouths on some guys.

Then the next day the press cover army guys fighting in Morrisburg yet again.

This is an unfortunate incident.However soldiers get beat up in bars every weekend.we all have got in fights with civi's who said stuff like "tough f-ing army guys eh?"The RCD had a member killed in a bar fight while on leave a couple of years ago 2001.

The media and most civilians are sympathetic to the good Mcpl.However I doubt if a bunch of army guys showed up to find these guys we would be looked at as a unprofessional mob.Thus putting the thought into the towns people that the Mcpl here maybe was a idiot like the mob that would no doubt show up to lynch someone.The story sounds like he was in the right,however people may start viewing that differently if the battle crew showed up in Morrisburg.

Not to mention the small detachment of OPP in Inkerman would also have their hands full with army idiots,while trying to also lay charges on a group of punks for beating up a army guy.Let these professionals charge them.Good bunch of men work there.


----------



## 241 (12 Mar 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> Actually Bob I would hope not.
> As I said earlier my wife's family now all reside there in the area.Along with many serving members(commute to Ottawa),the reserve unit in Cornwall down the road,and many retired members as well.The area is quite pro military and although many members of this website will say "throat punches"and "kneel down" is that really correct?
> 
> Lets look at it from the perspective of a farmer in the area (for those that don't know is is a largely rural area with a small village center in morrisburg).All of a sudden you read "army shows up and destroys local bar,beating locals,"Because lets face it,some army guy WILL go in there and the first words out of his mouth will be"which f-in civi wants to jump this army guy?"You know it I know it.Then with a bit of rage and anger I'm almost certain it would be taken out on innocent locals, who just happen to get sick of the mouths on some guys.
> ...



I agree no need for us to stoop to there (lowlife) level, the the law, and then the new neighbors/caretakers take care of it for us, no need for any unwanted press attention on the army...


----------



## Yrys (12 Mar 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Plus those permanent residents also have a "system of values" although somewhat warpped.



?

I've heard they don't like rapists and pedophiles, that's why Guy Cloutier was put in a different section of the prison.
But I never heard anything to thing they would retaliate to those guys...I don't think they like cops, so maybe for the 
inmates, soldiers will be to much like cops to want to do anythings to those.


----------



## dardt (12 Mar 2007)

Utterly disgusting and cowardly. I hope he gets jail time, the maximum.  :threat:

Speedy recovery MCpl


----------



## ArmyRick (12 Mar 2007)

Get Well,   

To the guy who did the attack, I some big brute makes you his prison b*tch


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Mar 2007)

Folks, I think 40 replies has sufficiently captured the spirit of the board on this issue.  Normal caveats apply, if you have real info to add, please contact a Mod.  Don't be surprised if the Staff clean up this thread at some point.

Army.ca Staff


----------



## CdnArtyWife (13 Mar 2007)

Because of the "As It Happens" post, I went to the CBC website and listened to the program. 

For anyone who missed it, MCpl Fitzgerald was interviewed and you can hear the interview (if you have RealPlayer) here if you click on the link for part 3 of the program, the interview is the beginning of part 3.

It is interesting to hear his POV on the incident.

Cheers,

CAW


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (15 Mar 2007)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2007/03/13/soldier-beaten.html



> Soldier decorated in Afghanistan beaten in hometown bar
> Last Updated: Tuesday, March 13, 2007 | 5:22 PM ET
> CBC News
> A Canadian soldier awarded the Medal of Military Valour for selfless and valiant service in Afghanistan was badly beaten up at a sports bar in his Ontario hometown last weekend.
> ...



what do you think victim or provoker? Do returning soldiers get the respect they deserve (compared to past war heros) ?


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2007)

brat...
this subject is already a discussion thread...
Please do your homework before starting a new thread.


----------



## harry8422 (15 Mar 2007)

i was just going to say that but you beat me too it


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (15 Mar 2007)

sorry guys. wasnt usre where to put it. think the ops will move it?


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2007)

Check here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58633.0/all.html

Mods:  time to lock this one up???


----------



## GAP (16 Mar 2007)

Two more suspects arrested in beating of Afghanistan war hero
The Canadian Press Published: Thursday, March 15, 2007
Article Link

MORRISBURG, Ont. — Two more men are facing charges after a highly decorated soldier was beaten at a bar in Morrisburg in eastern Ontario.

Master Cpl. Collin Fitzgerald was awarded a Medal of Military Valour last month for his heroic actions in a roadside bombing in Afghanistan.

On Saturday, he was attacked in the bar by four men, who had also allegedly taunted him about his war hero status.
Fitzgerald suffered a badly broken foot and several facial injuries.

Police have charged 22-year old Ian Tait and 19-year old Jeremy Stewart with assault.

Twenty-one-year-old Travis Baldwin was arrested earlier in connection with the assault and police continue to seek a fourth suspect
More on link


----------

